
TeenSafe phone monitoring app leaked thousands of user passwords - rkho
https://www.zdnet.com/article/teen-phone-monitoring-app-leaks-thousands-of-users-data/
======
djrogers
This is absolutely inexcusable- requiring customers to disable two-factor auth
and storing passwords in plaintext? Seriously, there should be a minimum level
of competence required to run a business...

------
rkho
It looks like TeenSafe kept Apple IDs and their corresponding passwords stored
in plaintext. The service required parents disable two-factor authentication
on those Apple IDs for the service to work.

